# Sour corn recipes!



## shakey gizzard

I've done the search , but most of the threads are old. Whatcha usin?


----------



## j_seph

corn, leave it in the bag for a little while, open the top and look at it a week after you buy it. If it has turned yellow then it is good to go


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

some old beer an  let it soak for 2 weeks


----------



## Darkhorse

I use old buckets that pool supplies like chlorine tablets come in to ferment the corn.
Fill the bucket to about 3/4 full or so. Add a couple of packets of yeast, a beer or so, then fill with water until the water is above the corn, then stir it good with a stick, put the top on and let it sit in the sun for a few days.
I keep a couple working all the time.
When you use from one don't use all the fermented corn. You can put more corn and water in the bucket and the old mixture will work the new.
Keep a check and you will notice the corn will absorb the water and swell, I add a little more water and stir again.
The longer it sits the more it ferments and swells.


----------



## dobenator

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> some old beer an  let it soak for 2 weeks



If you got old beer, you aint doin something right!!!!


----------



## Kawaliga

How far can hogs smell sour corn, and come to it?


----------



## Okie Hog

> How far can hogs smell sour corn, and come to it?



If the wind is right they can smell it over a mile away.  

i make a cocktail out of KoolAid, cheap pancake syrup and lots of sour corn liquid.  Put the stuff in a two liter pop bottle with a small hole so it will drip very slowly;  hang it about five feet off the ground.  The hogs will find it.


----------



## bunnyhunter

oops! I saw sour corn recipes and thought we was going to share shine recipes!


----------



## tpj070

i put water, corn, dry active yeast, sugar and some moonshine mixed in.


----------



## tsknmcn

yeast
sugar or powdered sugar
apple or grape drink mix / koolaid
½ bucket (20 to 25#) of corn (it will swell up to near the top)
fill almost to the top with water
let sit covered for at least 2 weeks and it will be good to go

I keep two buckets on rotation so I always have some ready.


----------



## southernboy2147

tpj070 said:


> i put water, corn, dry active yeast, sugar and some moonshine mixed in.



other than adding the moonshine ur fermenting moonshine any way!!!! lol


----------



## Tvveedie

quick and dirty method.  Insert shucked corn in mason jar,  fill with water and a few Tbsp of sugar/honey, close lid and set on windowsill for few months or more.  May be a bit skunky w/ wild yeast doing the work but if it gets too bad just use it on your salad or make Easter eggs with it.


----------



## pibald07

*sour corn*

Shaky Gizzard

I've tried many receipes including jello, beer, syrup, and too many more to list.

I have found a small amount of disel. Ex 16-20 oz/50lds corn works like a champ.


----------

